# Difluorethane? Stupid? Crazy? Will it work?



## NoLimitslja (Jun 27, 2004)

Can you "spray" Difluoroethane into your motor. And incase you're wondering and I'm sure you are Difluoroethane is the product most commonly found in Canned Air. You know when you turn it upside down it sprays that really really cold vapor. So could you spray it into your engine and it act like Nitrous or C02??? Since it is "EXTREMELY FLAMMABLE" it would combust but I'm scared to try it on my 240 in fear might have to drive my truck everyday until I get a new motor for it. Anyone who has tried this? Or anyone who might know anything about this idea?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

it could conceivably make sense to spray it on an intercooler, but water works too.

Seth


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Don't burn fluorocarbons! Nasty crap is created.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

co2 is not sprayed into the engine in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## NoLimitslja (Jun 27, 2004)

pete? said:


> co2 is not sprayed into the engine in any way, shape, or form.


 Oh I have done 0% research on C02 and just assumed it was like NO2 and sprayed the same way thanks for the info.


----------

